# ISO - Rice Side Dish To Serve With Beef



## Jovin (Mar 30, 2013)

I wonder if any of you can give me a good recipe for a side dish that I want to make to take to my brother's for Easter Dinner tomorrow. His wife has asked me for a rice dish. They are doing a Beef sirloin on the BBQ apparently.

Thanks for your input.  Also, can balsamic vinegar be used if it's VERY old?  like, I mean years?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 30, 2013)

This salad would be good for a BBQ.

 [FONT=&quot]Snow White Inn’s Rice Salad[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]3 cups long grain rice[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 large bunch of celery[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 large cucumber peeled[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]6-8 green and red peppers cleaned[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]6 large tomatoes peeled[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 quart Hellmann’s mayonnaise[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 cup sour cream[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Salt [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]White pepper[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 T Accent[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Cook rice in salted boiling water.  Wash in cold water until it runs clear and drain in colander.  Spread rice on a baking sheet and allow to dry while working on the vegetables.  Chop celery, peppers, cucumbers and squeeze out water or allow to drain.  Finely chop tomatoes and allow to drain in strainer.  Mix all ingredients.  Makes 1 ½ gallon-smaller amounts do not seem to taste as good.[/FONT]


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice rice salad, Aunt Bea!

As for the vinegar, some balsamics have been aged for many, many years.  I just checked my Trader Joe's, it was aged for 10 years, and I've had it for at least 5 after that!  I'd do a sniff test, maybe taste a bit.   Also, your vinegar may have a "use by" date in microscopic print somewhere on the bottle.  I don't think it will go bad, I've used vinegars that are quite elderly with no ill effects.  The taste is probably the only thing that might suffer, if anything.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'd go with wild rice, but that is because I have so much of it on hand (and the natural wild rice, not the cultivated wild rice). Although I usually have jars of this on hand, you can make it the same day:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/wild-rice-pilaf-mix-69434.html


----------



## merstar (Mar 30, 2013)

Here's one I make: Rice with sauteed onion, garlic, red and yellow bell peppers, and peas (frozen peas, thawed). The peas are tossed in at the end, and mixed just until heated.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice recipes, gals!

You might want to try my Rice Pilaf that I made recently.

 Half cup of jasmine rice, half cup of orzo, browned in butter and oil.   I added sliced shallots, chopped mushrooms to the saute', and then a  handful of golden raisins,  with two cups of rich chicken broth and one  tablespoon of curry powder.  Simmered for 15 min on low, fluffed, and  added some slivered almonds to the mix.  Very tasty.


----------



## Jovin (Mar 30, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thanks. I tried to discern an expiry date but can't see one. I appreciate your reply.



Dawgluver said:


> Nice rice salad, Aunt Bea!
> 
> As for the vinegar, some balsamics have been aged for many, many years.  I just checked my Trader Joe's, it was aged for 10 years, and I've had it for at least 5 after that!  I'd do a sniff test, maybe taste a bit.   Also, your vinegar may have a "use by" date in microscopic print somewhere on the bottle.  I don't think it will go bad, I've used vinegars that are quite elderly with no ill effects.  The taste is probably the only thing that might suffer, if anything.


----------



## Jovin (Mar 30, 2013)

*Thanks for that suggestion.*



merstar said:


> Here's one I make: Rice with sauteed onion, garlic, red and yellow bell peppers, and peas (frozen peas, thawed). The peas are tossed in at the end, and mixed just until heated.



Sounds darned good!  Thank you.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 30, 2013)

This is a simple and easy pilaf recipe that compliments beef very well.

*Pilaf*
 
 1 C       Rice, long grain
 4 Tb     Butter
 2          Nests of Angel Hair Pasta
 2 C      Beef broth

 
Thoroughly rinse and drain the rice.  
 

Melt the butter in a 2-quart sauce pan.  Crumble the pasta nests into the butter.  Brown the pasta in the butter.  The butter and the noodles should turn a fairly dark brown (more than golden brown but less than burned).  It is the browning of the butter and noodles that really gives the pilaf its flavor.


Add the rice and cook over medium heat for a few minutes, stirring occasionally.

Add the broth and bring to a boil over high heat.  Reduce to a simmer, and cook, covered, for 25 minutes.  Don't open the pan to look or stir.

At the end of the cooking time, turn off the burner and let it rest in the pan (covered) for 5 to 10 minutes.  Fluff with a fork and serve.​


----------



## kadesma (Mar 30, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> This is a simple and easy pilaf recipe that compliments beef very well.​
> 
> *Pilaf*​
> 1 C Rice, long grain
> ...


 
were I you I'd make this recipe it is wonderful we make it all the time and love it.
kadesma


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 30, 2013)

I know a rice dish was requested from your sister in law but you may want to consider my favorite starch side dish with grilled beef, and it's super easy.

Beefy Orzo

1 cup Orzo pasta
1 cup mushrooms, saute in butter (sometimes I use some dried Porchini instead in the mix)
1 envelope Lipton Onion Soup mix
2 cups water

Bring to the boil, cover and cook on low for 15 min. without peeking. Fluff with a fork and serve.


----------



## merstar (Mar 30, 2013)

Jovin said:


> Sounds darned good!  Thank you.



You're very welcome!
Oh, here's a tip - If you make this in advance and store overnight, don't mix in the peas - they'll lose their nice, green color and turn more pale if stored so long. It's better to toss them in just before serving or even a few hours before serving.


----------



## Jovin (Mar 31, 2013)

*Thanks to all of you*

who so kindly have helped me out once again. I will definitely be trying some of these recipes. I always like to have a "referral" so I know it's good!

HAPPY EASTER!


----------

